# Gaggia Classic Steam Problem



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I haven't visited the forum for a while, but I was hoping for some help with regards to a Gaggia Classic problem.

I tend to do a weekly mini clean and a monthly deep clean. During a recently deep clean I stripped the steam wand and the group head, when I noticed the small O ring on the top end of the rancilio style steam arm had split. So I struggled by with Americano coffee for a few days until I had chance to pick up a replacement. Only when I've installed the new O ring, the steam arm doesn't appear to fit tightly into joint even once the nut is fully tightened. Steam doesn't appear to be leaking out at the nut connection but another issue is that when I close the steam knob the steam continues to bleed out for around 10 secs after closing. Any ideas on what could be the problem.

Thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Sounds like 2 issues: loose steam arm and leaking steam valve.

The loose steam arm may normal. Some of the classics I have refurbished have had stiff arms, some have had loose. When you slide the steam arm in you should be able to feel the O ring creating gentle pressure as it slides through. If it isnt leaking at that join, then it sounds fine. Some stiffness may be from calcium build up, which was removed during your deep clean, or it may be that the O ring isn't quite right. Where did you get it? Check that outside diamater fits snug inside the copper steam pipe join and that the inside diameter is snug around the rancilio arm.

The steam valve would be a separate issue. I find that that my valve is less responsive when hot - I can turn it off and it still lets out steam for a little while when at steaming temp of 150 degrees. Its most noticeable when flushing fresh water after steaming and turning the knob on and off. The steam valve initially doesn't seam to work, then as the cold water comes through it suddenly changes and becomes responsive. Probably has to do with the metal pin valve expansion when hot. If the steam valve isn't dripping when closed, I would consider it normal.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

To me it sounds like a small piece of scale is seating somewhere inside the valve and doesn't allow it to shut properly. Unfortunately, these are a bugger to take apart, as you need to get to the piece that is inside...

Get the valve of the boiler block off, descale and blow some air through and it may just do the trick.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for that guys I got the O ring off eBay as I couldn't find anyone that sold specific ones to fit the steam, if you know of anywhere please let me know, as that would seem the better and easier fix. I will conduct another full de scale hopefully more thorough this time and will clear it up. Thanks again for your comments. Tom


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

You can get complete sets or individual seals on ebay


----------

